# New 2009 Soundstream Reference 4.920 Long awaited Guts Pics



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

I have them!!!

Ok, so I got some pics of the big 4 channel. Look's damn good to me. Nice and clean.
I left the pics big so you can see them better.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm diggin in. Nice work. They don't look half bad. The heatsink is beautiful.


----------



## hmcgary (May 7, 2008)

how much?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

When can I get one on eBay?


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

Simply stunning, I wish all amps looked that clean.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

benny said:


> When can I get one on eBay?


You can't.......but there is a place in Burlington that is authorized to sell Soundstream.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Nah, I still like this one better:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

benny said:


> When can I get one on eBay?


You don't need ebay, just go to Woofers Etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

benny said:


> Nah, I still like this one better:


I do have to agree, this looks more stout for being rated for half the watts, new ones dont have many caps fro the power input, looks like different values but I like more smaller cap in series, I thought that these would have them but I guess not.

They say these are better than the old ones, I would like to know how


The sink is gorgeous


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

As I asked in the other thread, I will say in this one.... What improvements in Class AB technology could Soundstream designers have possibly done to make these amps better? Don't tell me it is the SMDs because that has been around since what... 1989 or so?

The original Reference amplifiers were overbuilt tanks whereas the Reference s/sx lines gave them the name of Smokestream!


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I do have to agree, this looks more stout for being rated for half the watts, new ones dont have many caps fro the power input, looks like different values but I like more smaller cap in series, I thought that these would have them but I guess not.
> 
> They say these are better than the old ones, I would like to know how
> 
> ...


Its called an advance in technology. How wouldn't they be? How is a Corvette from 2009 faster, more advanced, sleeker and overall better preforming than one from 1995? People will never be happy with this company. Period.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Its called an advance in technology. How wouldn't they be? How is a Corvette from 2009 faster, more advanced, sleeker and overall better preforming than one from 1995? People will never be happy with this company. Period.


But in what ways? To say it is better is one thing, but can we get some actual info on whats better? I am not trying to knock it but I would like some reasons, not just its better. From my reading banks of small caps are better for a lower esr, like they used to use.

Old ones stable to low loads these not, I mean what is better here, their marketing or the actual amp?

I wont be happy until I get some facts, who would be?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

dave_damage said:


> Its called an advance in technology. How wouldn't they be? How is a Corvette from 2009 faster, more advanced, sleeker and overall better preforming than one from 1995? People will never be happy with this company. Period.


The old school SS were massively overbuilt. You don't find that kind of craftsmanship in many amps today and definitely not for under $1,000. SS could have done that, and in fact if they had done it, I would still buy their amps, but I would be in the minority. Most people don't care about such things. If they do, they can buy a Tru for $2k.

I will say this, that is the best looking amp I have seen for $400 (woofersetc price). This is also probably the amp that will put SS back on the map. I'll still stick to my old school SS, but this is very impressive looking for the price. I would definitely recommend them to a friend looking for reasonably priced power and a gorgeous amp.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, SS should have gone with anodizing right from the start.. 

I'd be scared of involuntary humping the display case if I saw that in person... lol..


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> But in what ways? To say it is better is one thing, but can we get some actual info on whats better? I am not trying to knock it but I would like some reasons, not just its better. From my reading banks of small caps are better for a lower esr, like they used to use.
> 
> Old ones stable to low loads these not, I mean what is better here, their marketing or the actual amp?
> 
> I wont be happy until I get some facts, who would be?



[email protected] email him and put dave_damage in the topic. Ask anyquestion you want and he will answer it for you.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where are the mosfets on this amp??? I'm confused. But then again I'm not an expert on amps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> [email protected] email him and put dave_damage in the topic. Ask anyquestion you want and he will answer it for you.


Maybe I was expecting alittle to much, maybe I was expecting them to look really similar to the old. All in all it does look like a nice amp for the price. I will be looking for a review of one.

I also would like to see the insides of some of the others, like the smaller 4-ch, wonder if they have dual power supplies


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Where are the mosfets on this amp??? I'm confused. But then again I'm not an expert on amps.


it doesnt use any, jk, there under the board


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

See every silver bolt on the board with the little mosfet outlines screened on the board around them? They are sandwiched between the board and heatsink... One of the SS trademarks..


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Its called an advance in technology. How wouldn't they be? How is a Corvette from 2009 faster, more advanced, sleeker and overall better preforming than one from 1995? People will never be happy with this company. Period.


An advance in a design that hasn't changed much since invented in the late 70s early 80s? I don't buy that. 

I heard the economy was getting better too... I don't believe that news either!



BeatsDownLow said:


> But in what ways? To say it is better is one thing, but can we get some actual info on whats better? I am not trying to knock it but I would like some reasons, not just its better. From my reading banks of small caps are better for a lower esr, like they used to use.
> 
> Old ones stable to low loads these not, I mean what is better here, their marketing or the actual amp?
> 
> I wont be happy until I get some facts, who would be?


I think it is their PROFIT MARGIN that is better! 

Sorry, but with a parent company like Epsilon Electronics, Inc. who offers other fine quality products such as Kole Audio, SPL Audio, and Power Acoustik, I am calling BS until I see actual test results!


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Where are the mosfets on this amp??? I'm confused. But then again I'm not an expert on amps.



On the old refs they were under the board. making for harder repairs :-(


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Maybe I was expecting alittle to much, maybe I was expecting them to look really similar to the old. All in all it does look like a nice amp for the price. I will be looking for a review of one.
> 
> I also would like to see the insides of some of the others, like the smaller 4-ch, wonder if they have dual power supplies



An independent review was done and will be coming out next month. From what I head it was the best amp in the price range he has ever tested, and dont understand how the amp is so cheaply priced.
he tested the 700 watt 4 channel ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> On the old refs they were under the board. making for harder repairs :-(


new one still has some under the board by the power supply


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Maybe I was expecting alittle to much, maybe I was expecting them to look really similar to the old. All in all it does look like a nice amp for the price. I will be looking for a review of one.
> 
> I also would like to see the insides of some of the others, like the smaller 4-ch, wonder if they have dual power supplies


Ask for pics of the 400 watt 4 channel, i am sure he will send you some.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ahh,

Okay, now after counting, I can see what people like this one more. I count 23 fets on the old amp and 18 on the new one. The new one seems to have dual wound power supplies, right? But the old one from what someone said had multiple small capacitors which is supposed to be better? 

Question about the old amp. Won't the position of the fets be a bit of a danger to burning the board? It's a nice amp though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> An independent review was done and will be coming out next month. From what I head it was the best amp in the price range he has ever tested, and dont understand how the amp is so cheaply priced.
> he tested the 700 watt 4 channel ..


So when are you getting one Dave


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Too bad I won't be able to hear one of these first hand. The nearest dealer is really close at *360* miles away  

OTOH, QAS, who makes Lunar Amplifiers, is a whopping 15 minute drive


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> An advance in a design that hasn't changed much since invented in the late 70s early 80s? I don't buy that.
> 
> I heard the economy was getting better too... I don't believe that news either!
> 
> ...



Call soundstream and ask for grizz, tell him you would like to review the amp. I am sure if you agree to share your findings in a public forum he will get you one at cost. Put my name in the subject if you chose to do so.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> So when are you getting one Dave


I'm waiting for the 3400 watt .5ohm stable Soundstream D Tower to come out and I will be ordering that and the 4.920 at the same time. August is my guess.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool, Im only a few post away from 50!! Then I can post some of my old school Soundstream stuff for all the new Soundstream haters to buy  ( I say that with a smile on my face guys)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> I'm waiting for the 3400 watt .5ohm stable Soundstream D Tower to come out and I will be ordering that and the 4.920 at the same time. August is my guess.


didnt you get rid of your 19ov's?, what are you running now


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Cool, Im only a few post away from 50!! Then I can post some of my old school Soundstream stuff for all the new Soundstream haters to buy  ( I say that with a smile on my face guys)


LOL, i am not trying to be a soundstream hater, but I just want some facts about how the amp is better and a review from a knowledgeable user, one familiar with the old ones. They just have so much to overcome IMO


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> didnt you get rid of your 19ov's?, what are you running now


i have a lot of different set ups. The one that replaced the 19o's and the Nine.1s is 2 Ascendant Audio Mayhem 18's and a Memphis 4kw 800 watt Soundstream edge 4 channel on mids/highs duty. Soundstream Van Gogh Comps and Picasso coaxial's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

finally putting some use to all that old SS gear you got


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> finally putting some use to all that old SS gear you got


All of my cars are loaded with Soundstream. new and old lol!! I need to get rid of some stuff bad!! lol


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Ahh,
> 
> Okay, now after counting, I can see what people like this one more. I count 23 fets on the old amp and 18 on the new one. The new one seems to have dual wound power supplies, right? But the old one from what someone said had multiple small capacitors which is supposed to be better?
> 
> Question about the old amp. Won't the position of the fets be a bit of a danger to burning the board? It's a nice amp though.




It looks like the new one has 30


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

jimboman said:


> It looks like the new one has 30












I don't know if my count is wrong or if I'm seeing this wrong but here is how I'm counting it.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

dave_damage said:


> On the old refs they were under the board. making for harder repairs :-(


How so?


tspence73 said:


> I don't know if my count is wrong or if I'm seeing this wrong but here is how I'm counting it.


1 and 2 are likely rectifiers or voltage regulators and you missed the 4 power supply transistors under the board. Either way the actual count means nothing without having part numbers and comparing the specs on the parts used.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> I don't know if my count is wrong or if I'm seeing this wrong but here is how I'm counting it.



I count 25


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

ca90ss said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> 1 and 2 are likely rectifiers or voltage regulators and you missed the 4 power supply transistors under the board. Either way the actual count means nothing without having part numbers and comparing the specs on the parts used.


The specs on parts? How do they differ? Is there an example or link to a site that shows this info? I like learning about amps.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

dave_damage said:


> I count 25


I count 4 power supply and 16 output. That's not counting the various transistors used in other parts of the amp.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> Call soundstream and ask for grizz, tell him you would like to review the amp. I am sure if you agree to share your findings in a public forum he will get you one at cost. Put my name in the subject if you chose to do so.


That's OK, I need another amp like I need another hole in my head. Hell, I could probably open a Pawn Shop with all the stuff I have just laying around.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> As I asked in the other thread, I will say in this one.... What improvements in Class AB technology could Soundstream designers have possibly done to make these amps better? Don't tell me it is the SMDs because that has been around since what... 1989 or so?
> 
> The original Reference amplifiers were overbuilt tanks whereas the Reference s/sx lines gave them the name of Smokestream!


The s/sx lines were really that bad?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

ou812 said:


> The s/sx lines were really that bad?


Back in the day, one of the local dealers let it slip that roughly 25% of the s/sx amplifiers blew rail caps on the first power up after being installed in the customer's vehicle. The employees there said either you got a good one OR you didn't

If you search around, you can see why. The s/sx lines weren't as overbuilt as the original Reference series. For example, the Reference 700s was just a "cheaper", modified version of the Reference 500. It was rumored that Soundstream Management wanted moar powa BUT didn't want to spend additional money to produce said power 

Oh, and there was also a problem with the high voltage/high current auto switching on the s/sx lines where the amplifier would put itself in the wrong mode for the ohm load detected at power up.

Lastly, if you managed to get one that stood the test of time, they are some sweet sounding amplifiers


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Back in the day, one of the local dealers let it slip that roughly 25% of the s/sx amplifiers blew rail caps on the first power up after being installed in the customer's vehicle. The employees there said either you got a good one OR you didn't
> 
> If you search around, you can see why. The s/sx lines weren't as overbuilt as the original Reference series. For example, the Reference 700s was just a "cheaper", modified version of the Reference 500. It was rumored that Soundstream Management wanted moar powa BUT didn't want to spend additional money to produce said power
> 
> ...



I see.....I appreciate your honest opinion of the 2 lines. It just so happens that my son and I are trying to make a deal with a very well respected member here for something very similar to what you mentioned. I just want to make sure I don't steer my son in the wrong direction.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

ou812 said:


> I see.....I appreciate your honest opinion of the 2 lines. It just so happens that my son and I are trying to make a deal with a very well respected member here for something very similar to what you mentioned. I just want to make sure I don't steer my son in the wrong direction.


As long as you don't intend to run it lower than 4 ohms stereo, the ones that lasted are good amplifiers. As always, with older electronics, anything can happen

I purchased my Reference 700s used from a guy who ran it for YEARS on a 12w6 subwoofer @ 3 ohms mono.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

the new amp has 4 output devices per channel, where the old one (rated for less output) has 6 per channel


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> An independent review was done and will be coming out next month. From what I head it was the best amp in the price range he has ever tested, and dont understand how the amp is so cheaply priced.
> he tested the 700 watt 4 channel ..


Dave,

Could you give a little more info on thw review? Was it a magazine (if so which one) or internet review? Where can we find it once it comes out?

Interested in seeing what it has to say.

I ran SS when I competed in IASCA many years ago. LOVED the product especially my 500 and my two 300's.  Oh yea...my SS10R's hit 131db with an SQ setup on the EQT's.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

dave_damage said:


> Cool, Im only a few post away from 50!! Then I can post some of my old school Soundstream stuff for all the new Soundstream haters to buy  ( I say that with a smile on my face guys)


You wouldn't have a Continuum in that pile of old crap, would you??


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You wouldn't have a Continuum in that pile of old crap, would you??





Maybe


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

It it shows it's head... I wanna see it.. just to insure crappyness... 

Might be tempted to sell things to purchase it to, if it's crappy enough.. lol..


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah its a total POS. one for the worst 5 channel amps ever. I hate it so much I wont ever sell it. I will sell my Rubicon 805 tho lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

dave_damage said:


> Its called an advance in technology. How wouldn't they be? How is a Corvette from 2009 faster, more advanced, sleeker and overall better preforming than one from 1995? People will never be happy with this company. Period.


Very wrong actually. The early '90s saw perhaps the best Corvette ever made, the '95 ZR1. It was a dual cam,32valve, 11.0 to 1 compression, all aluminum beast. Of course like all good things that happen to GM, it wasn't home raise but rather they contracted Mercury Marine to get it done. Today u see a come back of the very outdated OHV motor. It's been tweaked a bit, expected over its decades long time span but still relying on old tricks like increasing displacement and forced induction - objectively more than a few steps back from the LT5. Tells you a bit about GM and and the reasons for people's unhappiness doesn't it?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just in case you missed it in the other thread.... It would appear that Soundstream is financially sound and doesn't want our money anyway! 

After all, look at what Grizz Archer had to say about us: "I bailed from the DIY forum because everybody there is a freaking genuis and will only buy *****d out stuff on eBay".

Don't believe me? **CLICK ME**


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tspence73;736712
Question about the old amp. Won't the position of the fets be a bit of a danger to burning the board? [/QUOTE said:


> It's not touch8ng the board....theres a polyamide film, which is a thin sheet of plastic like material between the transistors and the board.
> 
> That provides the electrical isolation so it doesn't end up one huge short.
> 
> When the polyamide fails....well you guess what happens.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Just in case you missed it in the other thread.... It would appear that Soundstream is financially sound and doesn't want our money anyway!
> 
> After all, look at what Grizz Archer had to say about us: "I bailed from the DIY forum because everybody there is a freaking genuis and will only buy *****d out stuff on eBay".
> 
> Don't believe me? **CLICK ME**


What do you expect? The thread ended up in a bandwagon argument of him vs a couple on the way he should run the business. He tried to explain his point no one seemed to agreed and he left. Do I support all of Grizz's decisions, no and I have address that in the number of threads in both forums. But at this time I think he might be pointing SS in a better direction than it has been before the buy-out. 

Damn the linear power guy got nailed in another thread.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> It's not touch8ng the board....theres a polyamide film, which is a thin sheet of plastic like material between the transistors and the board.
> 
> That provides the electrical isolation so it doesn't end up one huge short.
> 
> When the polyamide fails....well you guess what happens.


Well yeah. The problem is that mosfets generate heat and you see most amp designs use heat transmission/thermal paste to get the heat to the heatsink. I wouldn't think someone would want the mosfets on the board itself as it would be putting extreme heat too close to the board.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> Well yeah. The problem is that mosfets generate heat and you see *most amp designs use heat transmission/thermal paste to get the heat to the heatsink*. I wouldn't think someone would want the mosfets on the board itself as it would be putting extreme heat too close to the board.


I am pretty sure the paste or sil pads are used just so that the fet doesnt melt to the metal, not becasue it actually transfers heat better


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> It transfers the heat more efficiently. I use some of the Arctic Silver products.


I was just doing alittle reading on the thermal pastes and stuff, it does tranfer heat but not as good as copper and other metals, but what it does is fills the tiny imperfections in the metal that would actually trap small amounts of air in them, and the paste transfers heat better than air


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> What do you expect? The thread ended up in a bandwagon argument of him vs a couple on the way he should run the business. He tried to explain his point no one seemed to agreed and he left. Do I support all of Grizz's decisions, no and I have address that in the number of threads in both forums. But at this time I think he might be pointing SS in a better direction than it has been before the buy-out.
> 
> Damn the linear power guy got nailed in another thread.



Wow, This is quickly turning into the "Linear Power discussion" it's no wonder most of the amp manufactures don't frequent the forum.. 

Good job fellas...


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Man, that's a great looking amp for $400. Any personal sound reviews?


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Any updates on this topic?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't heard or read anything recently but I bet this is a solid amplifier and worth it's money. Good warranty, good internals, solidly built by the looks of it. The price is not too high for the build quality.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I still have yet to see an independent reliable review on the new Soundstream Reference products. As of now, I think the monoblocks still are not shipping.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I still have yet to see an independent reliable review on the new Soundstream Reference products. As of now, I think the monoblocks still are not shipping.


Neither have I, and I so want to pull the trigger on a set. I've been waiting what, two years for these things to come out.

The only review that I can recall is that one from a German magazine awhile back, and I didn't read it...just heard about it on a forum.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a really nice looking amp.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I still have yet to see an independent reliable review on the new Soundstream Reference products. As of now, I think the monoblocks still are not shipping.


doesnt show theyre out of stock

Soundstream REF1.500 Amp: Mono
Soundstream REF1.1000 Amp: Mono


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Pistons23 said:


> doesnt show theyre out of stock
> 
> Soundstream REF1.500 Amp: Mono
> Soundstream REF1.1000 Amp: Mono


i dont know why they are on the site but Soundstream doesnt have any mono's out for the ref, prob wont be for awhile either, I talked to Grizz today and they dont have their prototype in yet to check out


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I am pretty sure the paste or sil pads are used just so that the fet doesnt melt to the metal,* not becasue it actually transfers heat better*


*No ... srsly . . . education is extremely important ! 
*
Just like CPU's CGU's , etc..,

With heatsinks attached and fans and water cooling,etc..,

It's not there for cooling so the device can run longer and harder 

Supercooling is used to try to keep the chips from fusing to the atmosphere :laugh:

I never mount amps to the car . . . just in case they actually melt to the car and cause a molten slag lump under my seat


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> i dont know why they are on the site but Soundstream doesnt have any mono's out for the ref, prob wont be for awhile either, I talked to Grizz today and they dont have their prototype in yet to check out


your probably correct. woofersetc.com shows them as 'in stock".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> *No ... srsly . . . education is extremely important !
> *
> Just like CPU's CGU's , etc..,
> 
> ...



I guess you cant read to well, I was already corrected on that right below that post, but thanks


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I guess you cant read to well, I was already corrected on that right below that post, but thanks


I think you have a cyberstalker!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I think you have a cyberstalker!


LOL, its cause I am beautiful


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know...but i still like my red old school circuit board









pretty clean tho


----------



## kriskees (May 19, 2009)

Its always so funny and predictable to hear guys trying to bash SS. Sure everything they have made wasnt perfect. Their arent many amp companies that have produced stellar perfect products across the entire range for 20 years+......If they have you are gonna pay dearly. I have been installing and running SS amps subs and some speakers since 1990 with amazing success and sound to my ears and many others.....I am currently building a new SQ system in my Ram reg cab and I will be using the new reference series amps. I remember buying 2 of the older Van Gogh series and having some idiot tell me that SS was crap.........especially since they were bought out......that was until he heard my Jeep wrangler with 2 sets of SS comps Powered by the VGA 500.4 and the 600.2 on 2 T10s........ his reaction was priceless......and now these amps that were supposedly crap sell for far more on the USED market than I paid for them new........a TRUE measure of their value and quality.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I just think it is funny that everyone is getting excited over a Power Acoustik product rebadged as Soundstream.


----------



## kriskees (May 19, 2009)

Haha even the board is rebadged.....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I guess you cant read to well, I was already corrected on that right below that post, but thanks


My bad :blush:

I figured if you have been alive for 28 years [ one or two in the electronic era ],



Now that you know Heat is the enemy , *your life will be COOLER !*

WOW , I think I'll make a double pane window with an insulating layer of air between the panels . . . this will not allow the heat to transfer and will set the world on its' ear !

I'll be rich, as no one has ever thought of this since 1947 . ..


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I just think it is funny that everyone is getting excited over a Power Acoustik product rebadged as Soundstream.


So you're saying that the original SS Reference were rebadged Power Acoustik :laugh:..because the new Reference amps were designed from the old (according to SS) :surprised:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave- thanks for posting the gut pics and info. How about a review of the performance of this amp?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

NoTraction said:


> So you're saying that the original SS Reference were rebadged Power Acoustik :laugh:..because the new Reference amps were designed from the old (according to SS) :surprised:


Yeah, and I believe EVERYTHING Grizz Archer has to say about his own company's product. I guess Power Acoustik is the same as the OG SS too since they are both owned by the same (ETA parent) company.










When I see a respectable review from a non-biased, independent source, then maybe I will gain some respect for the product. Until then, Grizz gets the same respect as a car salesman because we know they all tell the truth too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Dave- thanks for posting the gut pics and info. How about a review of the performance of this amp?


I dont think he has one, I asked Grizz for these pictures and the day he sent them to me he sent them to Dave.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it's funny to watch people argue over which amp is better while looking at a picture on the internet. No one yet has mentioned SMT as a reason for the different "look" of the new board. Heck, most of you can not locate the devices that are clearly marked on the board.

Is it a good amp or not? I have no idea. But I've seen many of you spend 400 dollars on speakers just because someone on the internet said it was good. This amp looks nice enough, and cheap enough, to take a chance on.

The one thing I've learned from the internet is not to trust anyone else's opinion without verifying it for myself.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

W8 a minute said:


> I think it's funny to watch people argue over which amp is better while looking at a picture on the internet. No one yet has mentioned SMT as a reason for the different "look" of the new board. Heck, most of you can not locate the devices that are clearly marked on the board.
> 
> Is it a good amp or not? I have no idea. But I've seen many of you spend 400 dollars on speakers just because someone on the internet said it was good. This amp looks nice enough, and cheap enough, to take a chance on.
> 
> The one thing I've learned from the internet is not to trust anyone else's opinion without verifying it for myself.


Agreed, but you can tell a lot from the pictures. At first I thought the power output devices were woefully inadaquate, but I realized that they were under the board in addition to those you can see mounted to the heatsink.

It appears to be a very nicely constructed amp, much better than anything else they put out. Comparing this to Power Acoustic is not fair at all. This is as nice or nicer than any other amp in the $350 internet price range. It's not DLS quality, but those are $200 more. 

I would have no problem buying these amps if I were in the market. I am a tiny bit skeptical of the power claims, but even if they made 20% under rated power, they'd still be as powerful and cheap as any comparable amp.

Kudos to SS for hard-mounting the RCA jacks in the heatsink also. I HATE free floating jacks that simply solder into the board or are held in place by a flimsy screw.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

W8 a minute said:


> I think it's funny to watch people argue over which amp is better while looking at a picture on the internet. No one yet has mentioned SMT as a reason for the different "look" of the new board. Heck, most of you can not locate the devices that are clearly marked on the board.
> 
> Is it a good amp or not? I have no idea. But I've seen many of you spend 400 dollars on speakers just because someone on the internet said it was good. This amp looks nice enough, and cheap enough, to take a chance on.
> 
> The one thing I've learned from the internet is not to trust anyone else's opinion without verifying it for myself.


OMG, I can't agree with you more. I think with today’s automated manufacturing, just about any mainstream major name amp that looks to be assembled well with quality components would probably produce fairly clean power and would be a safe choice provided it is at a respectable price point. Many, amps are a made to order product from a build house with already proven designs. I don't know this for a fact but I am sure quality control is better in some area's over hand made products.... given the same quality of components are used.

However, when you start to move up the scale and begin the conversation about an amps ability to deliver large amounts of clean power with a quality to the sound that rivals some of the best that have ever been made..... Like the 'BEST" stuff from a company like Soundstream then...

...You have to do a HELL of a lot more than count MOSFETs and caps on the board to get an idea what an amp is about and how it compares. The circuitry needs to be broken down, components need to be identified for value and rating, the amps specs need to be tested and verified, and A LOT OF LISTENING on the bench and in the car needs to be done.

Guys, we can talk about amps and try to learn but the best bet is to start hitting the electronics books and focus on power supplies, amps, and digital electronics. If you want to compare amps...do that... COMPARE AMPS!pick one up for yourself. This back and forth comparison crap based on nothing is getting a bit old and tired on this forum and really takes away the fun.

At a $400 MSRP this amp is normally priced for a 500 watt 4 channel and looks like it should be good for the power they claim. However, to really know what the amp is about and how it compares to the Ref of old...is going to take some time in the lab and out in the field before a "Real" comparison can be made. Remember, some of the guys that used to run the old ref stuff did so because they thought the amps were not only powerful but also sounded better than others that they tried....I was told that by more than one Soundstream owner back in the day.

Also, there are other current products that screw their input/output, P.S. devices under the PCB direct to the heatsink...This one look familiar?


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Yeah, and I believe EVERYTHING Grizz Archer has to say about his own company's product. I guess Power Acoustik is the same as the OG SS too since they are both owned by the same (ETA parent) company.
> 
> When I see a respectable review from a non-biased, independent source, then maybe I will gain some respect for the product. Until then, Grizz gets the same respect as a car salesman because we know they all tell the truth too!


Not sure who Grizz Archer is but i know that the original Reference was designed BEFORE SS was bought out/merged. Used to compete with Reference amps back in 96 & 97. IF the new Reference is based on the old (before the sx line)...then they sould be a solid pruduct.


----------



## lross78550 (Jun 29, 2009)

wow i was going to post a bunch of pics of my work so far and some questions. But im a noob and it looks like ill get the flame on this forum.
ahh wth ive been flamed before. 
Lee


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

lross78550 said:


> wow i was going to post a bunch of pics of my work so far and some questions. But im a noob and it looks like ill get the flame on this forum.
> ahh wth ive been flamed before.
> Lee


I promise I will go easy on you EXCEPT in the following circumstances:
1. You brag about how much better your TIPS modified Linear Power is compared to stock. While we were on the subject, yes, I know I once made that dumbass mistake myself because the psychoacoustics effect kicked in to justify the money I spent. 

2. If you say that DEI produced Orion amplifiers are better than the ones produced while under LeMay's control, break out your asbestos undies and prepare to be flamed by ME!

Other than that, I am just poking fun at Soundstream. I like how talked up and great the product was made out to be by Soundstream management (ala Grizz Archer) when they weren't even shipping and there were no independent, third party reviews. Kind of reminds me of this other guy who ran for president and won based on the premise of how great he was, yet he had nothing to back up his greatness except for promises of Hype and Change.

But I'll digress. If the new Reference series proves to be reliable and does not color the sound, it should be a damn good amplifier for its price range. I am also digging the Anodized aluminum versus the powder coating on the old amplifiers.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Kind of reminds me of this other guy who ran for president and won based on the premise of how great he was, yet he had nothing to back up his greatness except for promises of Hype and Change.


B.S.! He won because America decided that they had enough of the Republican party for awhile and Dem ticket was a safer bet than letting a mental damaged POW and Palin take over the Country…Was that the “BEST” that the Repubs had to offer? No! The party knew it was time for a change…they did not even try that hard.

If you are going to call it then tell the whole story. Also, who was the last politician one can think of that had anything concrete to back up the promises and hype that they spew during the campaign? The man is a politician no different than any other, at least give his campaign some credit from not going down the some old tired road as many before him. That is CHANGE for you, right there for starters. Hell, any Dem with some popularity could have took it running the same campaign. But, give credit where credit is due....the man pretty much put the nail in the coffin running a clean race....Don't hate the player....hate the game! So what he is Black....he's good! As to his greatness....time will tell.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

WLDock said:


> B.S.! He won because America decided that they had enough of the Republican party for awhile and Dem ticket was a safer bet than letting a mental damaged POW and Palin take over the Country…Was that the “BEST” that the Repubs had to offer? No! The party knew it was time for a change…they did not even try that hard.
> 
> If you are going to call it then tell the whole story. Also, who was the last politician one can think of that had anything concrete to back up the promises and hype that they spew during the campaign? The man is a politician no different than any other, at least give his campaign some credit from not going down the some old tired road as many before him. That is CHANGE for you, right there for starters. Hell, any Dem with some popularity could have took it running the same campaign. But, give credit where credit is due....the pretty much put the nail in the coffin running a clean race....Don't have the player....hate the game! So what he is Black....he is good!


Come on now, you are blowing what I said way out of proportion. Grizz stated how great the amplifiers were before they were even shipping and Obama stated how great he was without a proven track record. Hell, just about every politician talks about how "great" they are with nothing to back it up. Basically they pull the "I am great because I say so" card, and Grizz just tried to do the same thing with his company's products.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lets not turn this thread into a political debate...sheesh.

I agree you cant believe what you hear about a product not even released, until you get some credible real world data. I'd like to see one of these amps bench tested.
In fact, if Dave is willing, maybe we can throw in a couple bucks to have just that done...? Then there will be no debate, only facts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

WLDock said:


> B.S.! He won because America decided that they had enough of the Republican party for awhile and Dem ticket was a safer bet than letting a mental damaged POW and Palin take over the Country…Was that the “BEST” that the Repubs had to offer? No! The party knew it was time for a change…they did not even try that hard.
> 
> If you are going to call it then tell the whole story. Also, who was the last politician one can think of that had anything concrete to back up the promises and hype that they spew during the campaign? The man is a politician no different than any other, at least give his campaign some credit from not going down the some old tired road as many before him. That is CHANGE for you, right there for starters. Hell, any Dem with some popularity could have took it running the same campaign. But, give credit where credit is due....the man pretty much put the nail in the coffin running a clean race....Don't hate the player....hate the game! So what he is Black....he's good! As to his greatness....time will tell.


He isnt Black he is white:laugh: or atleast you could say that since he is just as much white as he is black, and if he wasnt president black people wouldnt claim him as black


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry dude.... I guess I am a bit fed up with the crazy talk and over micro analyzing of the guy. I actually work with a guy that though Palin was a good choice and another one that said that Obama scares him. WTF! How can I actually take these guys serious? Palin was a terrible choice and the Dick Cheney ran show scares the SH_T out of me!

I could trust them better if they told me strait that they were not happy with the idea of a young black Dem with little years experience as a Senator in the Pres seat. Yes it is a little racist and closed-minded Republican like but is more truthful than the crap they were making up.

My point is....If one is going to make the guy a target....make it for a good reason not because of some other crap that holds no weight. If one wants to bring politics into it then tell they whole story....If you take cheap shots be prepared at what might come back at you. Those are the type of jabs that many seem to think are OK but really it just exposes people...What out for the LEFT HOOK that might be coming your way. Who blew what they were saying out of proportion?
Look at how much there has been already....How many days has it been?

And back to the topic.....
Like I said....the product has to be run through the paces in the lab and in the field for some years to really know how "GREAT" it is. Maybe 06BLMUSTAGGT's analogy is correct...the guy was sounding off like some politician....not just Obama....any politician.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> He isnt Black he is white:laugh: or atleast you could say that since he is just as much white as he is black, and if he wasnt president black people wouldnt claim him as black


I know why you say that....yes people came out of the woodworks to vote for him but he really was clamed by the blacks in the know waay before the run for Pres.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just think, if I had left out the "and won" part, I could have been referring to Ron Paul or Ralph Nader with the "I am great because I have ideas" spill! 

Regardless, I see what Grizz was trying to do. He was trying to create a buzz about the products before they were even shipping in the hopes that people would purchase them to see what all the fuss is about.

Look at the latest hype surrounding the product: Soundstream Reference contest - IASCA

Also, I like how in one thread he is saying that SS chooses to protect their B&M dealers and has an agreement signed with some enforcement agency to prevent online sales. Then when I call him on it, he says that he had to allow online sales due to the current state of the economy. Regardless, I am going to laugh my ass off if I see SS Reference products alongside other Epsilon Electronics, Inc. products at millionbuy.com!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I am pretty sure the paste or sil pads are used just so that the fet doesnt melt to the metal, not becasue it actually transfers heat better


The old SS more or less used the board to clamp the outputs to the sink, if that was not clear. They can damage the board if they really fry but seldom do.

Far as this new amp the other poster was correct in that they are built to order in China. It is hard to tell looking, I'll wait and see how they perform. All amps have good SQ before clipping, how often they blow up and break will be the real test for 90% of performance. Some electronics have higher ratings today, but design of class AB has been maxed out for some time. SMD is good but can be difficult to repair for common items that may blow, though most all amps today are made to be throw-aways anyway. Funny how green people never seem to notice that with cheap imported goods.

Far as the President, I see little difference from the last program. Too bad it was brought up I'm testy today and just have to comment. Congress (who writes all the laws/policy, if we had an educational system in the US people would know that) is still ignoring the President and spending even more, far into the hole, our grandkids will be paying this. That is why the repubs got tossed out and now its even worse. They should all be tossed in jail IMO, but most have or will get voted back in. The people are getting just what they voted for: FAILURE. At least they had the sense not to tuck tail and run in Iraq, funny how the lib media has ignored that major election promise while more troops are ordered there? I'm not saying it is a good situation but we should finish the job properly. Funny how it was ok to spend more than the entire Iraq war in two weeks with out even reading what it was? Nobody remembers, but people complained about the cost or Iraq for years. My other point is the economy has been run on debt for the last decade and what can it run on now? I see no change, just more tax/charges/less jobs coming our way to lower our level of living...instead of fixing the problems that got us here and gave us this weak economy a decade ago. We can't even build a better battery for all these electric cars the dreamers want, this place is worthless the way things are and all of us will pay while they still party in DC. Never mind most electrical is natural gas and we can't afford the little bit you get from green power, or the huge amount of line loss electricity has. ULEV cars make less pollution than electric plants now, duh. Still the government does not want you to buy a diesel that gets 1/3 better mpg, or afford to insure two vehicles so you can drive an econocar when you don't need your large vehicle. Just a few examples of how they could care less about us. Meanwhile the Fed pushes low interest rates in an attempt to keep the country viable, and the banks/investors borrow that money cheap to run up the price of oil and other commodities so everything costs you more money. Not like there is a stock worth buying here in zero growth land, innovation has mostly been outlawed or outsourced. Nice formula! I really feel like anyone in the government gives a **** about me or you. Go ahead and show me the 'change', I dare you. Ask the 2,000 people in WI that work for Mercury, next week it will be some other company just like it has been for a decade. One day it will be your company.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I hear ya man. Yes, I voted for the man but lately I really feel that Politics is a choice between the lesser of two evils. I feel I made a good choice in my vote but I am watching the man work and will wait to see what they get done. Still, it seems the rich are getting richer and the working middle class have to pay more and more. Everyone is hitting us from basic needs to luxuries...cost, fees, and taxes continue to go up.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Old SS amps were grossly underrated and also sold for quite a bit more.

Maybe for a solid comparison between the old reference and the new, it should be broken down to a true watt/dollar measurement.

just an idea. ;-) or, everyone could carry on with the theoretical arguments.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

ZOMG, look at how they are being advertised on eGay: **CLICK ME**

For the link foo weak "Old School Quality!":surprised::mean:


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

That new SS looks just fine.

Just because the parts count maybe lower doesn't mean a lesser amp was built.

A lot of the parts in the new amplifier are much larger devices.

The output transistors look to be in a TO-247 case instead of the smaller TO-220 case.

The rectifiers are also the larger TO-247 over the TO-220 or barrel diodes.

The switching Fets are again massive TO-247.

The driver transistors appear to also be upped to TO-220 case over the older TO-92 or TO-202.

I do like the fact there is fixed pos/neg regulators to feed the input stages.

They should have left in the filter chokes, can't win them all.

Liked to have seen more tantalum bypass capacitors and nicer capacitors in the audio lines.

Looks like SS is still doing a true bias tracking system and dc offset, not every amplifier company will spend the time and money to get it right.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> He isnt Black he is white:laugh: or atleast you could say that since he is just as much white as he is black, and if he wasnt president black people wouldnt claim him as black


Nope. I thought he was full black from only seeing pictures, then I did my home work and figured he wasn't. I have alsways wondered why everyone just considers him black even though he is half white as well. America never ceases to amaze me, white or black. 

The amp appears to be fairly sturdy and in that price range a good value.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Problemhouston said:


> Nope. I thought he was full black from only seeing pictures, then I did my home work and figured he wasn't. I have alsways wondered why everyone just considers him black even though he is half white as well. America never ceases to amaze me, white or black.
> 
> The amp appears to be fairly sturdy and in that price range a good value.



My only problem is I don't trust those sneaky bastard white politicians. It is his white half that worries me.:surprised:


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> My only problem is I don't trust those sneaky bastard white politicians. It is his white half that worries me.:surprised:


:laugh: HA HA HA HA!!!!!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Can the crossovers be bypassed?


----------



## ownberhk (Jun 25, 2009)

soundstream nice looking amp.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I just think it is funny that everyone is getting excited over a Power Acoustik product rebadged as Soundstream.


This might be true of the lower lines but not the Reference series.

I'll be the 1st to shoot down what the newly owned SS is doing....but even I can be objective.......


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> My only problem is I don't trust those sneaky bastard *______ *politicians. :surprised:


There, I fixed it.


----------



## angus (Jul 11, 2009)

OK , I am new here , does anyone actually have an opinion on the sound of these amps? I really want to buy one , I have a big collection of old school amps , lots of SS reference - I have found that for everyday use they can be finicky , so I am looking for something new...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

angus said:


> OK , I am new here , does anyone actually have an opinion on the sound of these amps? I really want to buy one , I have a big collection of old school amps , lots of SS reference - I have found that for everyday use they can be finicky , so I am looking for something new...


The sound isn't the question....it's how reliable over the long haul and into lower impedances they are.

Will they fall apart and be unusable after 10 months of heavy operation?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> The sound isn't the question....it's how reliable over the long haul and into lower impedances they are.
> 
> Will they fall apart and be unusable after 10 months of heavy operation?


I don't know about that. With a +/- 3db rating on the amplifier's overall frequency reproduction spectrum, I would have concerns that the "sound" would be impacted too.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

A new poster to the site named "derrickm" just picked up a REF 4.760 and is posting his opinions in the following thread...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/62026-hello-all.html

...he only installed it this last Saturday but, seems to be very happy with it so far.
I wonder if Epsilion will be revitalizing their other newly aquired line with 'old school quality' as well? That line is Precision Power.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

The new PPI "Entry Level" amps will have the Reference boards. Higher line PPI's are in the works.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> The new PPI "Entry Level" amps will have the Reference boards. Higher line PPI's are in the works.


Do you happen to know anything about the rumors regarding the PPI Art Anniversary edition? Also, does this mean that Epsilon is going to push PPI as its premier product over Soundstream?


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Do you happen to know anything about the rumors regarding the PPI Art Anniversary edition? Also, does this mean that Epsilon is going to push PPI as its premier product over Soundstream?


 Yes PPI will be over Soundstream


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

dave_damage said:


> Yes PPI will be over Soundstream


Wow! Great news! 
I really do like the look of these new SS Ref. amps and if the new higher-end PPI's are going to be even better...well, it's going to be hard to wait!!!
:anxious:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that is some good news!


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

Are they going to make the new PPI amps look any better than the current ones? 

The new SS Reference look awesome. It would be nice to see the PPI amps look a little more "classic" as well.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

Z3Sooner said:


> Are they going to make the new PPI amps look any better than the current ones?
> 
> The new SS Reference look awesome. It would be nice to see the PPI amps look a little more "classic" as well.



I dont know what the plans are look wise.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave_Damage--

quality making a comeback? you have my ears. the human reign amps also look outstanding. i am VERY interested in PPI product- what is the timeline?

this is great news.... the market is flooded with so much crap. yeah it's loud, but it's not kind on the ears. doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> Dave_Damage--
> 
> quality making a comeback? you have my ears. the human reign amps also look outstanding. i am VERY interested in PPI product- what is the timeline?
> 
> this is great news.... the market is flooded with so much crap. yeah it's loud, but it's not kind on the ears. doesn't that defeat the purpose?


I have friends at Epsilon so i hear things. I dont talk often about PPI because i was always a Soundstream man. I looked at PPI as our main comp. I can see what all I can find out when Grizz gets back from Asia.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm...Quality making a comeback


----------



## tdc36 (Dec 6, 2009)

any reviews out yet on the new ref series amps?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

tdc36 said:


> any reviews out yet on the new ref series amps?


There's atleast one, maybe two in the product reviews section.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../63148-sounstream-reference-4-920-review.html

Here's the one I'm aware of...


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

dave_damage said:


> I have friends at Epsilon so i hear things. I dont talk often about PPI because i was always a Soundstream man. I looked at PPI as our main comp. I can see what all I can find out when Grizz gets back from Asia.


any updates on this? also, the reference line looks pretty solid to me, i wouldn't hesitate if i were buying new amps once they get the ppi name on them.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

seen this review on soundstreams site

http://www.soundstream.com/Media/images/PA_REF.PDF

though its not for the 4.920, its the 4.760


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

old_skool_noma said:


> any updates on this? also, the reference line looks pretty solid to me, i wouldn't hesitate if i were buying new amps once they get the ppi name on them.


As of now, the only line I recall the name of is The Sadona? (spelling) The art series is in the air as far as heat sink design. They are hoping to bring back the original heat sink and do a modern art design in black and white. This line will not be out in 2010. As I said, I dont know much or talk much about PPI. If i hear more Ill post it.


----------



## Cenovio (Oct 13, 2009)

Great to see Soundstream making a comeback.


----------



## NvTwist (Jan 1, 2010)

There not making a come back....
I was really hoping that SoundStream was though. But what they are doing is straight up lying to the very people that purchase and support their Brand.

Am I the only person to noticed that SoundStream's own Logo printed on the Circuit board of there new Ref series amp is WRONG!

*Quote from their mission statement *
"The evolution of the consumers demand for higher quality products at affordable prices remains the key ingredient for future success of Soundstream. Although, we still remain loyal to our audiophile audience with no compromise products that deliver the highest possible sound quality and performance available in the market today."
* Even if they have someone else make it.*

I cant speak for anyone else but after all the hype about bring back a legend but instead presenting us with a "Crappy Clone" has finally killed off their reputation. 
Reluctantly SoundStream equipment will no longer be considered for any of our projects.


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

NvTwist said:


> There not making a come back....
> I was really hoping that SoundStream was though. But what they are doing is straight up lying to the very people that purchase and support their Brand.
> 
> Am I the only person to noticed that SoundStream's own Logo printed on the Circuit board of there new Ref series amp is WRONG!
> ...


Could you please tell me any other amp that shares the same boards as the Soundstream Reference amps? These are Epsilon only boards.


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

Pistons23 said:


> seen this review on soundstreams site
> 
> http://www.soundstream.com/Media/images/PA_REF.PDF
> 
> though its not for the 4.920, its the 4.760



Very encouraging positive review...only drawback is the size 

Might be able to make them fit.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any Idea which Op Amps they are running?

Can i replace them with Op Amp BB 627/637?


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

i dont have any experience with Soundstream amps.
the only experience i have are with ARC amps (KS and KAR) amps
but this amps look nice and solid to me, they have good power and prices look very good. I think they would be a good amp combo for a 3-way or 2-way plus subs

REF4.920
REF2.640
REF1.1000

just a example, all around $400 each

ARC KS amps are in that price range too, how would they compare with the ARC amps??


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have one for sale for 200 shipped.... the soundstream REF 4.760


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I have one for sale for 200 shipped.... the soundstream REF 4.760




good for U


----------



## huricaine (Sep 1, 2009)

wow, i think i just came...Now i have to change my und...That amp looks verry clean!


----------

